# Medical Card: How do I prove level of savings?



## IsleOfMan (11 Jan 2006)

When applying for a medical card you are asked questions about the amount of savings that you have in various institutions and to provide proof.  Does anyone know if you are required to produce "statements" for the previous year or simply "certificates of balance" from your financial institution. I have had a look at the website but unfortunately it does not give this specific information.


----------



## michaelm (12 Jan 2006)

*Re: Medical Card/specific requirements.*

A photocopy of your last statement should be fine.


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2006)

*Re: Medical Card: How do I proove level of savings?*

Hi IOM,

Im moving this from 'Insurance' to 'Jobs, Careers, Unemployment etc' since this is where state benefits are generally to be found.

aj


----------



## IsleOfMan (12 Jan 2006)

*Re: Medical Card/specific requirements.*

The application is for a relative who feels that by providing a statement of his account he is giving too much information. For example he has a couple of direct debits and standing orders as well as a couple of one off lodgments that might be highlighted if he provides a full statement. He is not trying to hide anything but feels that he shouldn't have to provide any details other than his current balance.


----------



## CMCR (12 Jan 2006)

*Re: Medical Card: How do I proove level of savings?*

As part of the medical card application process, you are obliged to complete a 'Certificate of Income'. This is a loose-leaf sheet that comes with the application form. 

At present, Part 3 (A, B, C, D, etc) of the medical card application form relates to income. However, Part 3 does not specify whether in fact you are obliged to furnish a bank statement or an end-of-year balancing statement from your financial institution. 

I contacted the HSE in connection with this matter this morning. The 'Certificate of income' your relative will be obliged to complete clearly sets out that you are obliged to supply 'verification of savings statements'. 

The other items of documentary evidence of income are also set out in that Certificate of Income (i.e., accounts for those involved in farming, self-employment, etc.). 

My advice is that your relative should supply all detail requested. 
Remember if you are unsure of what this detail consists of, simply contact the Medical Card section of your HSE Area - you don't even have to give your name, just say you are making a general enquiry. 

Failing to provide information will slow down the application (and concealing any information may result in a fine), etc. 

On a final note, it's worth noting that HSE Areas are trying to increase the number of medical cards they are issuing so I don't really see how a standing order from an account would affect this. Post again if you have any other questions. 

By the way, the HSE confirmed to me this morning too that they are currently in the process of re-vamping the application form (presumably to incorporate the 'Certificate of Income' section).

CMCR.


----------



## IsleOfMan (13 Jan 2006)

*Re: Medical Card: How do I proove level of savings?*

Thanks CMCR. Do you know if medical cards are renewed annually and do you have to go through the process of re-application every year and providing savings documentation etc?


----------



## CMCR (13 Jan 2006)

*Re: Medical Card: How do I proove level of savings?*

Hello again IsleofMan, 

The validity periods of medical cards vary.  The main principle behind setting review dates for medical cards is to try to guage when an income/dependency change or other change could reasonably be expected to occur that would affect eligibility. 

There are a range of review days (i.e., 10 years, 5 years, 3 years, 2 years, 1 year  and those that vary). 

It's too detailed for me to go into all of these on a bulletin board.  If you can provide information on the age of your relative and whether they are in receipt of any social welfare benefits (and which social welfare benefits they are in receipt of) then I might be able to answer your question. 

However, on a general note, the 1 year review period is generally appropriate to those with a medical card entitlement whose income is derived from Unemployment Benefit, Short-term Disabilty Benefit, Short-Term Unemployment Assistance, Supplementary Welfare Allowance, Retirement Pension, FAS Training Schemes, Infectious Diseases Maintenance Allowance. 

Staff in the Medical Card section of your HSE Area will of course be able to answer the question as to when your relative will have their medical card application reviewed also.

CMCR.


----------

